# new Dogtra collars, Problem with stim fixed



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I was told about a common problem with OLDER Dogtra collars.
That the stim was not consistent, not even per charge or use.
Dogtra was aware of it & did fix the problems when sent it.

Also heard that the problem was if you set the stimulation under 20 it was erratic.
Units that were repaired or you could do a the modification yourself, would come off after a while.

Anyone know if this problem has been eliminated in new Dogtra collars?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I have the Dogtra 3500NCP Super X, I've never had any problems. I love that collar.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Brian, I had an old dogtra that someone gave me a couple of years ago. We could never get the darn collar to be consistent with the stim levels. On the same setting Dante would feel nothing or jump off the ground from it.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I love my tritronics... I never had to go above 1...their customer service is awesome...but I hardly ever use it anymore and I'm pretty happy about that too


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PWe could never get the darn collar to be consistent with the stim levels. On the same setting Dante would feel nothing or jump off the ground from it.


We have had the same problem. Even after sending it into Dogtra for them to "fix" it. It seems to happen less since the "fix" but it does still happen. This is an older (5-6yo) 200.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have a 2300NCP and the low levels are where we work most of the time. So far, no issues with inconsistent stim. My collar is not very old though.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks!!

It sounds like the problem was eliminated.


----------

